# Crowntail x Crowntail



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So, they are right now in the tank together. 

The funny thing is the female took charge :roll: She has been dancing, and following him around (no nipping). Finally he decided to be the man and is taking control xD Both are first timers, so it will probably take longer. There's a lot of showing off from both sides, and no nipping yet.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

shouldn't their "first" time be really quick? oh wait, that's humans...lol. but seriously, how they doin?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol:

Well, she goes up to him all calm like, almost to say "sooo... are we going to do this or what?"

His response: LOOK AT ME I AM PRETTY!!! LOOOOOK! LOOOOOOOOOOK!!!! -swims away- ehehehhehehehehehehe.....

Her: 

xD He is so odd.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

rofl. what a tease. they should have some cool fry. so when all this is over, you gonna have a cigarette?lol.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I'll get some reds from this spawn.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

i really like your female. you get her locally or mail?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Actually had to go to the city (hour or so away). The male was local though.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

i am looking for a white ct female. i might have to send away for her next spring. paranoid something will happen and she'll freeze. my male ct is maroon and electric blue. what color combo would be dominant? i've only bred red on red before. its always fun to see the outcome. hope yours do well.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

White is recessive, but it's derived from usually blue or red, so you could get a good mix if you found a white ct  and yeah I'm waiting until it is warm to ship any fish in :/ winter sucks -.-


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

pictures ^_^ mainly of her since he refuses to hold still.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> :lol:
> 
> Well, she goes up to him all calm like, almost to say "sooo... are we going to do this or what?"
> 
> ...


I laughed so hard, you made my day.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

You're welcome. :lol:


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I love your female so much! Sh is so bright and beautiful. I can't wait to see the out come of this spawn!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks ^_^

So, the male has made the nest under the IAL leaf, and has done a little bit of chasing.


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

She looks a bit skinny, Sena. Maybe its just me: I tend to keep my fish rather plump. You should see how much my tiny new marble DT boy, Rax, can pack away! Can't wait to see the fry from this pair, both parents have nice strong rays. =) Maybe this time you'll get 300 fry! LOL


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

She's just not as thick bodied as other fish lol. I had a veil (Meagan) who was the same way. Janey also never got eggy until the male scent was there xD I've had to learn my fishies hehe. Peaches here, is like Janey and can eat a butt load :roll:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Plus if she were bigger she'd win :lol: the male got bopped and he darted off :roll: now they are back in the proper "roles" again lol. At this time I still feed them since who knows how long it will take. Both do dance a little, the male more than the female. She is stubborn, just like Janey was! (Hopefully when I spawn Janey again she can teach the male all about breeding :lol


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

yep, you got a redhead girl... he dont stand a chance, she will win! lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hahaha :lol: she's also very easily distracted


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

peaches. that just makes her that much cuter.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: I know right? haha. 

So, came home from work and she is following him to the nest closer and closer every attempt he does.  WHICH IS GREAT considering she really is a rightful b---ig meanie. :lol:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Caught Peaches investigating his nest ;-) Seems like we are getting closer!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

This morning she was found snoozing under his nest and he was on the opposite side of the tank :lol: 

However, once he flared at her once, she darted off, then came back doing a slow and very intent dance for him. I predict eggs when I get home!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yay! Hopefully they can figure it out soon. Keep us updated.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Never seen a red crown tail in my life... both look great! excited to see the fry!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I had a red crowntail male before  she is the first clean Cambodian CT I've found though. Can't wait to go home and see them!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Pah the poopers have not spawned yet. :/ Both were chilling, looking up at me waiting to be fed together -.-


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Ahh thats a bummer maybe tomorrow they will have spawned.


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

Have patience. They'll get busy when they're ready.
I find an abundance of very nice, clear cambodian CT females at my Petsmart. They're so cute!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

My pet smart doesn't carry ct females  need to go to Edmonton.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I've just never seen any of my pairs chill together xD it's funny, though.

It's hard finding any CT females here. Or DT. Or DeT. Or HM.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

This time instead of blocking off the sight they have of the outside world at water level, I blocked off all sides of the tank. I also, showed the male the mirror and he is ready again to start wooing her. They were just fed again, thawed bloodworms.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hopefully that will work and they won't be so distracted. I hope for the best.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I also removed the hidey spot (for the day), encouraging him to give chase to her more, and it has worked. She has yet to fully submit though x.x


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Any luck yet?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, let's put it this way... The bubble nest is no more, and they are living together in harmony o_o What. The. Heck. Seriously. Never had this happen. Both are content, swimming around together, no panicking, no fighting, nothing. Not even a torn fin. :roll: I may need to re-condition, or even use my experienced breeders to teach them -_-


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I decided, to put up a divider to shorten the range of space that they have. I also introduced another male on the other side of the divider, and also borrowed a male's bubble nest (he had about 3 inches to spare lol). Since borrowing a nest last time worked, I figure it aught to boost something here. I also did a water change, adding in cooler water.

Edit: It seems to be working for the male. Every time he sees the female he has danced, flared, or chased her.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Never tried using another male's nest, does it work?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

It worked last time xD Got Ares to build upon it and pursue the female more. Resulted in my 233 fry :lol:

Now, he is chasing the female a lot more. He is also building on the nest, which is great. She has no way of hiding all the way across the tank, since I left the divider in. Hopefully this works!!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

thats seriously cool lol, how are your four legged friends?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I only have my bearded dragon. And he may have parasites. Long story short: Had to give everything up and start from scratch due to an unfortunate circumstance.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

awww I'm sorry  hope your dragon pulls through!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks. I think he will  Just need to get a fecal test done, then if he needs meds he'll get it.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm sure with you as his mum he'll be just fine


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So, no spawn yet. I'm thinking I may need to recondition, and do it a tad differently (a lot more exercise with the mirror, for instance). At least with my last spawn I can tell the gender of about 50 jarred.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I hope it will work next time. My ct built his first bubble nest today


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That is good  And yeah, curse of the early spawn log LOL.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I won't start a spawn log before they spawn then lol just to be safe.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: Same here. Though I may just use this spawn log, as a "good news! continued."


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Due to certain circumstances, I will say that you can follow the progress of any and all spawn logs on 

Ebonybettas.wordpress.com

There will also be a "for sale" page here soon, so that you may be able to look, put on hold, buy, etc.


----------

